# Gus gets the Amateur Blue!



## TrailDogs (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow, very nice. Congratulations to John and Gus.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Wow and 9 years young!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Congratulations to John and Gus!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

congratulations!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

wooohooo go gold!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

That's great  Love hearing about some big Golden success


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

FTGoldens said:


> Huge CONGRATZ goes out to John Robinson and "Gus" (a/k/a Topbrass Montana Lonesome Dove OS) for taking the BLUE ribbon in the AMATEUR at Southern California Retriever Club's trial last weekend!
> John's a great guy and Gus is a wonderful dog!
> FTGoldens


Congratulations on your dog Gus!


----------

